# My Piano Sonatas no.6 and no.7



## Mirosonic (22 d ago)

Hi,
My name is Myroslav Gutej. Perth Western Austraalia. In 2002 I released a CD of 6 of my piano Sonatas
On You Tube posted recently is my Piano Sonata no. 6






as well my Piano Sonata no.7 which goes for about 27 seconds.
3 movements, one bar each.


----------

